# SchH clubs in Washington/Oregon?



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I've looked at all clubs that could be somewhat close to me and the only two that are, are the ones that I don't want to join. Club "A" I was already in and I didn't get much out of it even though I was there for over 5 years. I have nothing against them and they are very nice people but all I got out of those 5+ years was Cody and Isa's BH, I'm pretty sure I could have at least gotten Cody's schH1 before his arthritis started up last year and with Isa, I could have gotten at least a schH2 if the people in the club helped me. 
Club "B" I watched them train before a couple of years earlier and almost all of the people there were rude to me, and I know for a fact that most of those members are still there because one of my friends goes to that club. 
I don't want to give out club names in public, only in a PM. But, I need help finding a Schutzhund club I can train with for when Akbar comes. I've looked on the USA site, DVG, etc and there just aren't any clubs close enough. The closest club is about in olympia area and that's a 4 hour drive. I'm just wondering if there are some clubs that don't have a website and some people might know. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

A friend trains with Les Flores at Cascade SchH Club in Olympia, WA and can't say enough good stuff about the group and the training.









http://dogequipment.com/csc/about_csc.htm


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I believe Akbar's full sister from a previous litter trains there. I might have to check them out even though they're far away. Another member gave me another club link I'll be looking at and they are training in Nisqually which is about 2 hours from where I live. Looks like I might be bringing the motor home out, lol. 
Thank you Chris, I'll also check them out.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Les has a good club. Contact them.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

What did you decide Missy - did you find a club?


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Well, there just isn't any club for me to train with... It's sad because I truely enjoy the sport and I've never wanted to leave my 1st club as they were fun people but I was going no where and I had to leave. I was thinking of doing private training with Isa's breeder who trains with a police officer who trains the K9s here in our county but it's just not the same as training with a club, private training is also more expensive. There is a club that's an hour from me but they are the "B" club and I was never treated right a few years ago, but they also might be nicer since it HAS been a few years. I don't know, I might go and check them out again... I'm just feel desperate for finding a club and "B" club might be the only club to join. I truely want to get back into schH.


----------

